# Lucy Hamilton Austria



## Mortimer

You posted the below from this thread:

What does my family look like to you?

*"I said im gypsy but actually i have some serbian ancestry too, im about 60% Gypsy. My father had a fully serbian mother and a half gypsy father. My mums family is "fully gypsy". *

*"My genetic results

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 76.9% Roma_BH + 23.1% United-Kingdom @ 2
2 61% Roma_Slovenian + 39% Montenegro @ 2.4
3 68.1% Roma_BH + 31.9% Serbian_Serbia @ 2.44
4 61.7% Roma_Slovenian + 38.3% Serbian_Serbia @ 2.45
5 58% Roma_Slovenian + 42% Romanian @ 2.5
6 58.5% Roma_Slovenian + 41.5% Romanians @ 2.54
7 70.5% Roma_BH + 29.5% Serbian_B-H @ 2.55
8 65.1% Roma_BH + 34.9% Romanians @ 2.55
9 67.5% Roma_BH + 32.5% Montenegro @ 2.56
10 64.7% Roma_BH + 35.3% Romanian @ 2.61
11 69.6% Roma_BH + 30.4% Bosnian @ 2.66
12 71.7% Roma_BH + 28.3% Croatian @ 2.66
13 70% Romanian + 30% Mumbai_Jew @ 2.66
14 62.1% Roma_Bulgarian + 37.9% Germany_South @ 2.69
15 65.1% Roma_Slovenian + 34.9% Occitan @ 2.7
16 67.2% Montenegro + 32.8% Mumbai_Jew @ 2.7
17 65.3% Roma_Slovenian + 34.7% Swiss @ 2.71
18 64.5% Roma_Slovenian + 35.5% Italy-Friul @ 2.74
19 60.8% Roma_Bulgarian + 39.2% Hungary @ 2.74
20 71.4% Roma_BH + 28.6% Swiss @ 2.75"

"im an Austrian"*

No you're not, you're a Balkan Roma.
*
"(well of immigrant background not ethnic Austrian though but im citizen)"*

Yes 100% immigrant background. Citizenship means nothing, it's DNA, Ancestry, your genetic results you post say that you are 0% of Austrian Ancestry.

Do you WORK or are you on Welfare? How are you in my nation?

Edited to add comment.

----------------

She adressed me in the Who is the famous Austrian thread, but now i cant reply there its closed. Im Austrian Citizen and internationally they are going to view me as Austrian or when nationality is asked where im from etc. when i travell with a austrian passport i think i said often enough that im not ethnic austrian, and what i am, i even posted my genetic results and family pictures. I dont know why she is making a big deal of it what i said, only if she wants to bully me.


----------



## Moonglow

You should have placed thing in a  Bull Ring thread...


----------



## Mortimer

Moonglow said:


> You should have placed thing in a  Bull Ring thread...



ok didnt know that, maybe a moderator can move it


----------



## Moonglow

Mortimer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have placed thing in a  Bull Ring thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok didnt know that, maybe a moderator can move it
Click to expand...

You can ask one..That way it's just you and her...What time of night is it there now? I'm a northern German decent fellow...at least 1/2 of me....The rest is Irish/Scott/Cherokee Injun...How, no pale face?


----------



## Mortimer

Moonglow said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have placed thing in a  Bull Ring thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok didnt know that, maybe a moderator can move it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ask one..That way it's just you and her...What time of night is it there now? I'm a northern German decent fellow...at least 1/2 of me....The rest is Irish/Scott/Cherokee Injun...How, no pale face?
Click to expand...


I just wrote one who is online


----------



## Toro

You are an Austrian citizen.

That makes you an Austrian.

Those who delineate individuals based on blood are racists.  Ignore them.  They have done enormous damage to humanity.

Be proud of your Austrian citizenship.  Don't let the little people diminish who you are.


----------



## Mortimer

Toro said:


> You are an Austrian citizen.
> 
> That makes you an Austrian.
> 
> Those who delineate individuals based on blood are racists.  Ignore them.  They have done enormous damage to humanity.
> 
> Be proud of your Austrian citizenship.  Don't let the little people diminish who you are.



funny thing if you say you are proud of your country of origin like some second generation turkish people they say they are not integrated and they betrayed austria because they are loyal to turkey

Türken-Demo in Wien: FPÖ erstattet Anzeige

but if you say you are austrian then they will say "a pig born in a horsestall is still a pig"


----------



## Mr. H.

Time to get a new Flag and retire that poor beaten thing.


----------



## Mortimer

Mr. H. said:


> Time to get a new Flag and retire that poor beaten thing.



I have a Austrian Flag too. I have 3 Flags: A Austrian, a Serbian and a American one.


----------



## Mr. H.

I am Austrian, British, German, and Slovenian Gypsy. Yet I fly only one flag. A neat clean American flag. I suggest you do the same, Cub Scout.


----------



## Mortimer

Mr. H. said:


> I am Austrian, British, German, and Slovenian Gypsy. Yet I fly only one flag. A neat clean American flag. I suggest you do the same, Cub Scout.



But you are born and bred in america and you are american citizen, im born in serbia and grew up in austria and im austrian citizen, i have the usa flag because im huge fan, if i could choose my country of origin it would be usa, but we cant choose what we are born as unfortunately. if i get american citizenship one day maybe if ever i will fly only the american flag.


----------

